# NFS Most Wanted: Komischer Fehler...



## Speedi (22. Dezember 2008)

Hallo,

ich habe gerad emal wieder Most Wanted gespielt, bzw. ein altes Profil weitergespielt und wollte dann gegen Razor fahren, das sind 5 Rennen.
Soweit, so gut. Das habe ich natürlich auf Anhieb geschafft^^
Aber nach dem letzte, also fünften Rennen, wenn ich auf "Weiter" klicke, stürtzt das Spiel ab und Vista gibt die Meldung "Speed.exe funktioniert nicht mehr... lösung bla bla bla..."
Auf jeden Fall finde ich das recht komisch, den Fehler hatte ich schon einmal mit meinem alten Rechner und XP.
Was ist das für ein Fehler? Kennt den jemand? Gibt's vielleicht eine Lösung des Problems?

Also mein System könnt ihr euch im sysProfile anschauen, falls dazu Fragen sind.
Der Patch 1.3 it natürlich schon installiert! 


Gruß,
Kepi007


----------



## Darkness08 (30. Dezember 2008)

das ist meist ein fehler mit der Exe wenn das betriebssystem diese einfach mal beendet hast du das spiel mit einem Crack oder mit einem image Tool wie Daemon tools gestartet? wenn nicht dann würde ich es nochmal probieren und wenn es dann wieder auftreten sollte würde ich das spiel nochmal neu installieren oder einfach mal generell einen crack drüberziehen dann sollte es eigentlich funktionieren.


----------



## Railroadfighter (30. Dezember 2008)

Das hatte ich auch schonmal, och hab da ohne neuinstallation das spiel neuangefangen und dann gings.

grüße, Railroads


----------



## Speedi (31. Dezember 2008)

Also das problem besteht immernoch.
Habe es anfangs mit Crack gestartet, weil ich nicht immer die DVD einlegen wollte.
Und das stimmt, der Crack ist ja ei9n veränderte .exe-Datei...
Aber auch wenn ich die "normale", also die installierte .exe-Date nehme, dann hängt es sich auch immernoch auf, bzw. die .exe-Datei funktioniert nichgt mehr, laut Windooof....

Naja, ist ja aber auch nicht so schlimm, das Spiel ist ja nicht mher aktuell, außerdem habe ich die Story schon n paar Mal gespielt, also weiß ich, wie's ausgeht.
Nur weil der Fehler jetzt schon das zweite Mal aufgetreten ist, dachte ich, dass es vielleicht doch kein Zufall war...

Danke auf jeden Fall!


Gruß,
Kepi007


----------

